# I Got My Mini Lst!!



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i just got my mini lst and it is so awesome! i just want to know what i should do to upgrade it. i'm already getting the mini t ball diff and the sway bar set,( it really needs it).


----------

